# My frog escaped and died :( i feel terrible



## skier217 (Sep 7, 2014)

About five days ago, I was walking around the house and saw one of my new 'bakhuis' frogs, all dried up and dead on the floor, 30 feet away from it's enclosure . I literally have no idea how he got out-- the only feasible explanation is that he jumped while I was misting. But now I feel really bad / responsible . Is it normal for something like this to happen at some point in frog - keeping? Also, if I got these frogs in march as juveniles (3 of them, in 29 g), is it too late to introduce a new one? How can I be sure they do not escape again?
Thank you


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I know it can be devastating, but don't beat yourself up about it. I've had frogs escape because there was a tiny crack open in the enclosure that I didn't close all the way.

I do head counts now. Before I open a viv to know where the frogs are at, and after I close it to make sure no one got out while I blinked or something.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

This is so normal. You can't be looking everyplace at once. I agree with hypostatic. It's not like you did it on purpose. Unfortunately, the occasional accident is part of the hobby. Just make sure you try to learn from it each time. So sorry this happened.

Mark


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

With the front opening ExoTerras, I first check that no one is actually on the door panels...then only open one side at a time EVER---but still had a vanzolini shoot past me...little creep...can't do head counts because they are so small and with all the foliage, impossible to see even three out of the four.


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry about your loss, but try not to beat yourself up and just learn from it. Like everyone has said, it will happen eventually. I lost one of my White's because I closed the front, but forgot to latch it before we went on vacation. He was heavy enough to open the door when he jumped on it. End of story.

The only way that I know to prevent it is to be very vigilant to ensure you know where your frogs are (and are not) when you have to feed, mist, or conduct maintenance on the tank, and always make sure, if it is a front opening tank, that it is latched.

As for introducing a new frog, they typically do pretty well as juveniles; however, as they mature you will have to watch closely for signs of aggression, especially between female tincs. I don't know how old the frogs are or how old the frog is that you would add. By the time a new frog clears QT and you add it, they may be mature. You can do it, just watch for that aggression.


----------



## melbel (Oct 5, 2010)

The first two dart frogs I ever owned both escaped. They both must've done it at the same time because both were found mummified on the carpet just a few feet from their viv on the same day. I guess they had some sort of froggy suicide pact.  It was a sad day. I still have no idea how they escaped.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Maybe a photo of the tank would help figure out what happened or al least a description of what type of tank you are using. There may be some tips we can give you in that case like keeping foliage away from the doors of the enclosure ect. 

Without that we can only sympathize with you about your bad luck. Stuff happens and it's not all good. Try and remain positive.
Get some more tincs and try to learn from past mistakes.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

I've found that a spotter can't be beat. I had a 4m oow benedicta shoot past me. If it had not been for my wife standing there I would have lost it.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (May 6, 2015)

I'm so sorry! Don't beat yourself up...you only have 2 eyes and 2 hands and small quick frogs can find their way past you. That fact that you are sad and that you care means you are a good person and frog keeper, so just know you took good care of the frog until the accident happened.


----------



## slimninj4 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry to hear about this. Happened to me twice and it is heart breaking. Last week one more jumped out as I was misting but i followed him and put him back.


----------



## Animefan (Feb 4, 2021)

skier217 said:


> About five days ago, I was walking around the house and saw one of my new 'bakhuis' frogs, all dried up and dead on the floor, 30 feet away from it's enclosure . I literally have no idea how he got out-- the only feasible explanation is that he jumped while I was misting. But now I feel really bad / responsible . Is it normal for something like this to happen at some point in frog - keeping? Also, if I got these frogs in march as juveniles (3 of them, in 29 g), is it too late to introduce a new one? How can I be sure they do not escape again?
> Thank you


One of my new tree frogs has died and it’s all my fault because I never really did deep research before touching them:/ I feel really irresponsible and horrible


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I always keep a 16 oz deli cup within grasp when feeding/doing maintenance. Makes catching the escapees much easier, and less stressful!


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

My wife left one tank open and I had a tinc succumb to the dryness. That’s another issue to watch out for. Other’s and their unawareness of crucial issues.


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow that's a pretty old thread got resurrected. Something not really comparable but potentially relevant - as a long-time venomous snake keeper I preferred bypass over swinging doors. You only open what you need to, to accomplish whatever you need to. Crack the door an inch or three, or all the way, depending on what you need to get done. No more than you need to, though.

Another general rule with hot-keeping that might be well-applied to froggers - only open those doors when 1) you absolutely need to AND 2) you're in a condition to do so. So - not before your coffee, not after midnight or whatever, not after a couple of beers or an argument with your wife or kids, etc etc. Give it your full, undivided attention. You don't need that phone in one hand when opening up a cage. Et cetera.

Finally, another potentially useful general rule that follows from the first two - automation is your friend. Anything you can accomplish with the doors either open or closed, you're better off doing it with the doors closed.

Frogs aren't pets, they are captives or specimens. You don't really need to get intimate with them very often.

I don't keep frogs and don't want to be speaking out of turn. But I thought these concepts might be helpful to someone.


----------



## klc21473 (Jan 13, 2021)

Definitely one of my fears as a newbie. Mine like to hang out on the sides or door. I already had one jump out, and I was terrified he broke his legs jumping to the ground, but he seems fine. Sorry for your loss.


----------

